# new head unit



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I just got a new kenwood excelon head unit off ebay. It is the 879 it seems nice hope everything works well. I have kenwood excelon components and coaxils so I decided to stay with kenwood. My last one died right before I put my car away for winter. With shipping it will be 290 not to bad local shops want 450-500. I was leaning towards alpine I have one in my truck but couldnt talk myself into spending the extra money for the 9835 I already have the 9833 in my truck. One bad part is in 2 months they will have the 889 ready to go. Im trying to talk myself into keeping my car and one way is get the stereo working again. Now I need to build an amp rack and a box for my 2 12 L7. That will be my next thing just cant figure out the port dimensions Ill be needing help with that real soon


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

download winISD for port dimensions


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I already have it just dont really understand it. I also dont get if there is a difference between round or square ports a local shop says there isnt but kicker reccomends square and not rounded. Trying to do it for low cost soo getting it built is not possible anymore. Do you thuink a bigger sealed box 2.0 is better than a smaller ported 1.75


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

scrappy said:


> I already have it just dont really understand it. I also dont get if there is a difference between round or square ports a local shop says there isnt but kicker reccomends square and not rounded. Trying to do it for low cost soo getting it built is not possible anymore. Do you thuink a bigger sealed box 2.0 is better than a smaller ported 1.75


With a sealed box, I THINK, you should get a clearer sound to it, than loud bass. My friend, whose a car stereo fanatic, would go with a sealed box. Band pass, big boom, no sound quality... clarity I mean. I've ran two 10" blue thunders in a sealed box inside a Nissan King Cab and it sounded awesome! Each sub had just over 1 cubic foot of air space.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

scrappy said:


> I already have it just dont really understand it. I also dont get if there is a difference between round or square ports a local shop says there isnt but kicker reccomends square and not rounded. Trying to do it for low cost soo getting it built is not possible anymore. Do you thuink a bigger sealed box 2.0 is better than a smaller ported 1.75


there is no difference between round and rectangular ports, but it's much easier to get huge port area with rectangular ports, which is good for "loud" subs to avoid port noise. And I prefer sealed, but everyone is different. Is that 2cf sealed or 1.75cf ported for one 12L7 or both?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Thats 1 L7. In a sealed box it ranges from .88-2.0 and ported it ranges from1.75-3.5. I have heard that the bigger the better. Also I have heard misleading things about sharing the same air space. If I do go sealed would I use the same air space between the two of them or separate them? I heard that if using one amp to use the same air space anf if using two amps separate them


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it's always a good idea to do separate air spaces, whether you're using 1 amp or 2, but it's not necessary in either case. The main thing to keep in mind is that if one sub happens to blow, if you're using a common chamber then your other sub will go with it (if you were feeding enough power to blow one sub, that means the other sub was close as well, and all of a sudden you more than double the size of the enclosure that it's in....yeah it's going to die). If you're using separate chambers then you might be able to save the good sub in time.

and 1.75cf is too small IMO for a 12L7, I know it's in the recommended range, but those ranges are on the small side to begin with, and you're going with the absolute smallest size in that range. But then again the L7 doesn't perform all that great sealed from what I'm told, so....good luck


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Well Im not sure what to do about the box Ive been that way for a long time now. The head unit is a good one. MP3 search isnt as easy as alpine or as good of a reader but it has aux jacks built in and you can seperate the aux from the cd or radio you put the aux to the back and the cd to the front speakers. I doubt I could fit a bigger box than 1.75 in my trunk with my amps.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

What do you mean doesnt perform all that great in a sealed box. Not as loud, sounds bad, or what.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

bad low end extension, don't get very loud, etc

this is just what I've heard though


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

alright anywhere I could look into this. I dont really want to be dissapointed with this box. just downloaded the newest version of win isd and it doesnt have my subs


----------

